# Preseason Game #5: Lakers vs Clippers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>*Pre Season Game #5*








vs.









Friday, Oct. 22
7:30 pm
vs. Clippers
TV: FSN, TNT
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant was unstoppable Thursday night but the Lakers lost. 
(Andrew D. Bernstein/NBAE/Getty Images)

*Probable Starting Lineup:*
*Los Angeles Lakers (2-2)*




































Chuky Atkins, PG: 3.5 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 3.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG
Lamar Odom, PF: 7.8 PPG, 6.5 RPG, 3.5 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.5 SPG
Chris Mihm, C: 11.3 PPG, 7.3 RPG, 0.8 APG, 2.5 BPG, 0.3 SPG
Caron Butler, SF: 9.7 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.7 BPG, 1.3 SPG
Kobe Bryant, SG: 25.8 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 5.8 APG, 0.5 BPG, 1.3 SPG

Lakers Bench:
Tony Bobbitt 3.0 PPG, 1.3 RPG, 2.0 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.5 SPG
Tierre Brown 5.7 PPG, 2.3 RPG, 4.7 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.7 SPG
Brian Cook 11.8 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 1.0 APG, 0.5 BPG, 1.3 SPG
Jerry Dupree: 2.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 1.0 SPG
Brian Grant 1.7 PPG, 2.7 RPG, 1.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Jumaine Jones 6.0 PPG, 4.8 RPG, 0.5 APG, 0.5 BPG, 0.8 SPG
Slava Medvedenko 12.0 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 1.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Ike Nwankwo: 0.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Kareem Rush 0.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Sasha Vujacic 6.5 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 2.8 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.5 SPG
Neil Yanke: 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 1.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG

*Have Not Played*
Nate Johnson 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Vlade Divac 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Luke Walton 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Devean George 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG

</center>


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Is Briant Grant not playing much because of injury or something? Why is Butler starting over him?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

if odom doesnt get involved early in the game lakers Will have sum trouble. Odom needs about 14-18 pts 7-10 rbs for us 2 survive in west


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Is Briant Grant not playing much because of injury or something? Why is Butler starting over him?


He is still nursing that neck/shoulder/spine pain.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

This game is going to be on TNT???


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yep, tnt. I cant wait to watch. Preseason dbl header, yea

Is BG playing tonight? I know he was injured before, so thats why im asking.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> yep, tnt. I cant wait to watch. Preseason dbl header, yea
> 
> Is BG playing tonight? I know he was injured before, so thats why im asking.


Yep. He has played in the last 3 games.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

If the Lakers can't beat the Clippers 
:no:  :upset:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Clippers beat the Warriors.:stupid:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> The Clippers beat the Warriors.:stupid:


So did the Lakers just not last night :stupid:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I expect the Lakers to lose by at least 30.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

how long is vlade out for again?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Vlade Divac will probably not be ready for the Nov. 2 season opener against the Nuggets, a team spokesman said. Divac has not practiced yet because of a herniated disk in his back. Chris Mihm would start in Divac's place.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,6383758.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Starting Lineups*

According to Yahoo..

Clippers:
Shaun Livingston
Chris Kaman
Mikki Moore
Marko Jaric
Corey Maggette

Lakers:
Jumaine Jones
Chris Mihm
Brian Grant
Kobe Bryant
Chucky Atkins


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

:upset: i want to see Odom. is he coming off the bench, or not playing at all?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think it's fair to say that Tierre Brown owns it hardcore.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Tierre Brown is a pretty good passer, but that's basically all I can say good about him.

Kobe is forcing the issue entirely too much. It's not reflected in the FGAs, but he's going up and then trying crazy acrobatic moves or passing it at the last second. Needs to let the game come to him more instead of forcing so much.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

And what's the deal with 5 or 6 players having to sit on the floor?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Tierre Brown has played excellent defense as well. The Lakers should keep him.

Man the Clips are really giving Kobe a beating out htere. Maggette isn't having it so easy either.

Cook has been impressive as well, good defense and nice stroke. Maybe he isn't a complete bust and will contribute this season.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Don't be overly impressed by Tierre Brown from the box scores. He stuffed his stats hard in the fourth quarter.

But you can be overly impressed by Cook from the box scores. He looked like a completely different player out there this year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Lakers 113 - Clippers 102*

Boxscore


```
Name  		Min  	  FG  	3Pt  	 FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
B. Grant 	 19 	 1-3 	0-0  	0-0 	0 	4 	3 	1 	1 	1 	1 	2 
J. Jones 	 19 	 5-7 	1-1 	2-2 	3 	6 	1 	0 	0 	0 	5 	13 
C. Mihm 	 21 	 1-6 	0-0 	3-7 	1 	3 	1 	1 	2 	2 	5 	5 
C. Atkins 	 24 	 2-7 	1-5 	0-0 	2 	3 	4 	1 	1 	0 	1 	5 
K. Bryant 	 26     5-13 	1-2   14-17 	1 	5 	0 	2 	1 	0 	3 	25 
C. Butler 	 20  	 2-4 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	4 	0 	2 	0 	0 	2 	4 
L. Odom 	 23     3-11 	0-1 	7-8 	2 	9 	3 	3 	0 	0 	3 	13 
T. Brown 	 21 	 7-8 	0-0 	4-6 	0 	3 	5 	1 	0 	0 	1 	18 
B. Cook 	 21 	 4-6 	3-3 	2-2 	0 	4 	0 	0 	2 	1 	3 	13 
T. Bobbitt 	 21 	 3-4 	1-2 	6-6 	0 	4 	3 	0 	2 	0 	2 	13 
S. Vujacic 	  7 	 0-3 	0-2 	2-2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 
I. Nwankwo 	  4 	 0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	0 
N. Yanke 	  0 	 0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
N. Johnson 	  2 	 0-1 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 
J. Dupree 	  2 	 0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Totals 		230    33-74   7-17   40-50 	10 	46 	20 	14 	9 	4 	28 	113
```


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Few notes on this game-

Atkins, Kobe and Odom all played poorly imo. Odom looked out of sync a lot. Lamar and Kobe both were forcing it. I hope this is just a result of it being a preseason game. Kobe's passing off as well, not like him.

Brown, Cook and Jones played very well. Brown got blown by a few times but on offense he distributed well and hits his shots. 

Cook: wow, that work in the weight room has payed off. He has a nice quick release that is dead on, his shot is looking very good. He just needs to make D a priority and work on his passing, and he will be fine.

Jones- similar to George but better decision maker and not as sloppy. 

And as usual, the refs were poor. Horrible double T on Mihm.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

How long is Butler going to be out?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Where the hell is Chucky Atkins' jumpshot? C'mon Chucky, make some damn shots.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Man, I seriously hope Cookie's stroke carries on over to the regular season. That dude has been hitting everything lately. His shot from downtown is particularly nasty. If he keeps it up he can really be a mismatch. There are few players who can effectively guard a big-bodied shooter like him.

Lamar Odom's shooting, however, hopefully won't carry over. He seems to be going like 3-10 or worse every game. Terrible. Step it up Lamar. Hit some damn shots.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Few notes on this game-
> 
> Atkins, Kobe and Odom all played poorly imo. Odom looked out of sync a lot. Lamar and Kobe both were forcing it. I hope this is just a result of it being a preseason game. Kobe's passing off as well, not like him.
> ...


In a game against the Clippers I think Odom should have forced a few shots. Hes been terrible offensively lately in preseason. He needs to get it going and sometimes forcing shots is the only way to get yourself in a rhythm.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Rudy really needs to come up with better plays. The floor spacing is really bad right now, it's forcing Kobe to basically create everything, and he can't do that all the time without turning it over or forcing a shot. Vlade is desperately needed as a passer to get the spacing back in order. It's no coincidence that Lakers have been turnover machines this preseason. 

Overall a very crappy game by the starters, with good games from the scrubs (Cook, Brown, etc.).


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Rudy really needs to come up with better plays. The floor spacing is really bad right now, it's forcing Kobe to basically create everything, and he can't do that all the time without turning it over or forcing a shot. Vlade is desperately needed as a passer to get the spacing back in order. It's no coincidence that Lakers have been turnover machines this preseason.
> 
> Overall a very crappy game by the starters, with good games from the scrubs (Cook, Brown, etc.).



Not a shock, this is what Rudy used to do a lot in Houston. Give the ball to Francis or Mobley AND LETS PLAY BALL.

I agree the spacing was very poor.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, hopefully we see some Vlade in the high post. The fact that bigs have to respect Vlade's shot will open up the cutting lanes and, with practice, get spacing to a point where the Lakers can attack, which is when Odom, Butler, and Kobe are at their best (though I still want some Odom action in the box). With Sasha, Rush, Jones, Cook, Slava, and Bobbit (if he makes camp) all good pure shooters that can play solid spot minutes at four positions, and with Grant a capable elbow shooter, the Lakers should be a significantly improved team with a good motion offense installed. So when Vlade comes back (assuming he's at least as good as last year when he averaged 5+ apg in 28 minutes) and he dramatically changes things if he's placed in the high post, you'll know I told you so. 

Though I still can't understand why Rudy doesn't just install a very basic motion offense with Odom in the high post, he's a good enough passer. Vlade won't be able to have impact on the game for more than 24 minutes, so someone else needs to create spacing for the other 24 (or most of that 24, since it's very rare for a team to have great high post passers available for 48 mpg).


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

dnt know wher 2 post so i posted here pHil jackson is on jay leno right now if anyones online and would like to watch


----------



## bLo0dYtEaRz818 (Oct 23, 2004)

Lakers owned... odom did very good.. tierre brown was on fire and kobe was doin what he ussauly does ..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This team definitely needs players who can cover the glass...:sigh:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm not liking what Rudy is doing with our offense.

He just lets guys do whatever they want and then doesn't criticize them when they do something wrong. His opinion of every player seems to be "I'm so glad we have him. He's playing really well. I love his energy."

Chucky needs to start making some shots. He is worthless as of right now.

Sasha has not impressed me at all. His defense is the worst of the 3 pg's and his outside shot has been way off.

Brown has been a surprise, but I would much rather have him on the bench.

Odom had half of his shots swatted, most of them against second teamers. I'm not liking what I've seen from him even if it is preseason.

Mihm is an athletic hustle player...I would like to see what kind of low-post offense he has. He has relied mostly on putbacks and dump offs from Kobe.

Cook's shooting has been a nice surprise, but I don't know how much his d has improved. He had trouble defending Mikki Moore.

Jones has played really well. He could be the surprise of the pre-season.

Kobe went almost exclusively to the slashing on offense. He only took a couple of shots from outside. He missed too many easy layups. Is he changing styles every game on purpose?


----------

